# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Bear spray & grizzles

## Seniorman

I wonder if the young woman in this news article wished she had had a .44 Magnum instead of a can of bear spray?

http://www.adn.com/article/20150804/...-near-sterling

S.M.

----------


## kyratshooter

This is verification of something I have always believed.

Bear attack on two joggers, more attacks on joggers in Anchorage, wolf attack on jogger earlier....

Wild animals hate joggers.

That or they consider you dinner and you are running away!

----------


## hunter63

Glad to hear she lived......and hope she didn't get hurt to badly.

Dogs like chasing some one that runs.......?

----------


## Rick

I think the problem is she had neither gun nor bear spray. This is just one more confirmation that jogging with kill you. My wife and I hiked with bear spray and a side arm but we walked. You don't get into trouble when you walk. And even if you do you don't die tired. 

Who in their right mind goes jogging in Alaska without spray? You can use it on bears, wolves, people and the occasional errant ptarmigan.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Rick jogging or running didn't work out for Jim Fixx either. (You can build muscle - just not heart muscle) 


I am glad everyone did their best to get her help - I think her jogging alone in Alaska was a bad idea.

----------


## Rick

'Zactly. At this stage of the game I'm looking for a stool with off road wheels. I'll convert from hiking to rolling.

----------


## hunter63

Article says she tried bear spray to no avail....?

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Article says she tried bear spray to no avail....?



Everything tastes better with bear bells & hot peppers. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


If you are not laughing ....shame on you.

----------


## hunter63

First thing I thought of....They wearing bells?
And,
I was gonna say earlier....
"Run with a slower partner"

But really been trying to stay serious...

----------


## kyratshooter

Grizzlies will go after the women every time!

This has been well documented by the National Park Service but is not one of the things they can even mention due to the PC nature of our society.

I had a friend that was a ranger at Crater Lake NP and he said they would beg women to stay out of the back country at certain times of the year and times of the month.  He said the women hikers would get furious at them and accuse them of discrimination and sexism.  They finally put a Native American female on the staff and got a better response.  Suddenly is was "ancient Native wisdom" that grizzlies stalk and eat women during their monthly time and during the bear's breeding season.

----------


## DTRobers

I agree with Hunter63; no matter what your sex or what time of the month if you are running you look like prey to any predator.

----------


## Rick

That's interesting, Kyrat. My brother decided he wanted to go after grizzly bear. Don't ask, I have no idea why. Anywhoo, he spoke with a couple of guides that told him the same thing. They would not take any women that were having their period. The bears could smell it and became more dangerous. After some discussion about bear speed, agility, you get one shot and I run fast kinda stuff he decided not to go. Whether the female thing was just an old guide's tale or there is some fact to I have no idea but apparently it's a common belief.

@ Hunter - Thanks, I don't know if I missed it or just forgot because of age. Odd the spray didn't work if she had it. When I worked outside we had Dog Stop and that stuff was wicked nasty. The slightest breeze that put you in the path of it got you moving pretty quick. Although, it didn't work on angry blue jays. I had a stand off with one on a pole one day working near its nest.

----------


## TXyakr

I agree with KYRATSHOOTER almost all predators are more likely to attack a person or prey animal running. Just use a teaser toy with a house cat, or fishing lure in clear water where you can observe it, i.e turn away from musky or bass and they are more likely to chase it.

So folks wishing to jog in Alaskan bear country  should probably consider that. And that every instruction I have read on what to do in bear country basically says "Do NOT run when you see a bear, it will trigger their chase instinct and bears can run much faster than humans" probably climb much faster than humans as well. If you think you can see a brown bear running 40 mph out of the tree line behind you pull your .44 mag from a chest holster and make a kill shot in a few seconds then good luck with that. Better than spraying pepper into a stiff wind and seasoning his next meal.

----------


## TXyakr

Someone from Alaska should comment because I am only vaguely familiar but is it not King Salmon or other migration and spawning season in the "Skilak" lake area around early August when this happened. The place would have been full of brown bears from almost 100 miles around. What was this Californian lady thinking?

----------


## hunter63

Guess she want to "not break her streak" in training"....as in "*I* run everyday, rain or shine, cold or hot....Bah, bah, Bah......and I ain't afraid of no bears".....You all know the type.

I wanted to look marvelous........not taste marvelous........

----------


## Wildthang

Darnit she wasn't wearing her little noisy bell! That's why the bear attacked!!!

----------


## TXyakr

If she wanted to go jogging in a bear free place she could have gone to Indiana. But if she went to the land down under (Australia) she should be careful when jogging under eucalyptus trees due to the "Drop Bears". Scroll down to Q & A #12

http://theweathercontinues.blogspot....ie-humour.html

----------


## Rick

Hey. Lighten up on Indiana. We have some danged fierce bunny rabbits. Killer rabbits. One was even used in a Monty Python film.

----------


## WalkingTree

Yea that sign's pretty hilarious. Is that thing real? That just ain't right.

And why do bears go after women first anyway? That just ain't right.

I came up with an idea concerning things like wolves and bears and felines. Haven't been able to try it out, but that's probably a good thing. (Warning - I always think of things from the primitive standpoint...primitive as defined by having very few "modern" tools, and as if I were doing very long-term camping far away from things like jogging trails.) This has probably long since been thought up already and used by others, but I just haven't heard of it. It's something to eventually make dozens of, and have around your core campsite, being able to grab one or two wherever you are at a moment's notice, if a wild predator is too curious about you at night.

Dry dead leaves catch fire fast and easy. So, trim a stick a few or several feet long with some off-branches on the very end of a few inches each. Take the smallest of green/pliable twigs and wind them round and round, weaving and whatever, into a kind of ball or basket about 7 inches across, affixing itself to those off-branches at the end of your stick. Then gather groupings of green leaves still connected to each other (the most terminal end of a shrub or tree) and/or bigger leaves stacked upon each other...roll and wad these up and stuff them into the ball/basket until it is plum full (when they unfurl inside it doesn't matter)...

...using leaves which are already dead/dry will of course just cause those leaves to crumble and fall out. Since leaves are leaves, green ones will dry pretty fast. If they dry in place and intact, after having been stuffed into this basket at the end of your stick, the whole thingamajig will remain relatively intact...

So you have a kind of "flash bomb stick". Assuming that you sometimes design a fire such that there are some coals all night, or you have an "all night" smoldering long-fire (I would otherwise use fire as little as possible) You have one within reach somewhere that you can grab (or from within a solid shelter that would make a predator have to work to get at you, so you wield this from within your doorway), lay this thingamajig onto your smolderings, and it'll light up pretty fast. I imagine that it'd have the following stages of use:

- The initial flash of fire, which you stick into the animal's face or throw to land between it's front feet under it's chin (Doesn't matter if you miss or it moves).

- If a little singe or the general startledness doesn't make it not want to mess with you and go away, it provides a few moments of distraction as well as some partial night-blindness from the localized brightness for you (and maybe fellow "tribesman") to grab up your spears and such, and position yourself to harass the animal further.

- After the initial ignition of the leaves, which will burn out fast, you now have a bundle of burning twigs at the end of a stick to last another few minutes which can surely be used in some way as well (and in such a situation, more of these prepared flash bomb sticks can be grabbed up and wielded).

Just remember kiddos, if this ever happens and you are successful, be sure that nothing is on fire in your vicinity afterwards. Don't start a forest fire.

----------


## crashdive123

I would encourage you to try some theory to practice.

----------


## hunter63

I agree.....and I gonna guess that never happened.
things don't always work out in reality as you imagine them...actually they never do.

----------


## madmax

We took mountainbikes to ride up in Alaska.  We didn't get out of the lower 48 before we woke up to find grizzly tracks the size of dinner plates in the snow circling the camper.  We managed to put two and two together and those "prey" bikes rode quietly on the back of the truck for 2 months.  We had a few encounters on that trip.   I don't care if I never see another grizzly for the rest of my life. 

Bear spray?  How 'bout a 12g Street Sweeper.

----------


## TXyakr

I have no idea what the details of this ladies situation really was, she may have been following all the lodge or hotel/resort's recommendations and guidelines but I also suspect that something else may have happened...

Perhaps during orientation, at the hotel reception desk or when her wilderness guide gave the group instructions she was busy texting social media on her phone and sending photos of the guide telling her friends back home how good looking he was and not listening to much of the information he was trying to tell her. Like "don't act like a prey animal in a brown bear filled habitat." Some friend on Facebook linked an obvious hoax letter alleged written by a Zimbabwe villager about how they protected Elephants but wanted all lions killed, OMG Bull Elephants kill more villagers than lions what a bunch of nonsense, total hoax letter!!!

The only reason that this foolish behavior does not lead to extinction of foolish humans today is because mass media delivers more sympathy for the fool than the wild animal behaving like it has for thousands of years. Just like lions in Zimbabwe Brown Bears will be hunted down to extinction because people are afraid of them and want trophies and local officials want bribes.

"Extinction is the rule. Survival is the exception."

Carl Sagan

Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/qu...IZQfla6Fyho.99

----------


## Rick

Buhahahaha. I want what you're drinking.

----------


## 1stimestar

I have stuff to say but just got back from my 5 day canoe adventure and am just waiting a few minutes for my hair to dry before hitting my sweet, sweet pillow.  Basically not much sleep for the last two nights so I probably wouldn't make any sense....

----------


## Batch

Animals behaving in a predatory manner almost always act in stealth. The videos where you see the animal and the person video taping the animal are not normally predatory. More curiosity I believe. The other common type of attack is when you surprise the animal and it reacts. You are also going to be surprised and react. Action is always faster than reaction.

A territorial display usually allows for you to get away if you react correctly. That is the time with most predators that you have time to think and react. I have only experienced this with domestic animals such as dogs and with large bull gators. We had a massive gator doing the high walk on the bank and then it hit its slide and came right at the boat with its body very high in the water. We were in a Tracker Pro 17 and I told my brother-in-law to fire it up. We were going to go find us a new spot. LOL Now, he would probably have settled down as he got closer. I know that. But, my spidey senses were tingling and so was the other two guys in the boat.

----------


## hunter63

That would be a Devine Do Do, moment for me, for sure......As in, Holy Ship!

----------


## Rick

No sweat. Already on the list.

----------


## 1stimestar

Sorry to have to disagree with you about women on their period in bear country.  There are products out there called tampons you know, where the blood never leaves the body except for the time it takes one to go to the bathroom, then disposed of properly.  Do you think hunters never get blood on their clothing?  I don't know about some people, but back country women know how to take care of things properly, safely.  If you carry any thing with a scent with you, toothpaste included, then you are at the same level of "danger" as a women using a tampon...

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - appears to be a myth.

http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/wil...t-bear-attacks

http://www.livescience.com/22688-myt...ing-women.html

http://scicurious.scientopia.org/201...attract-bears/

----------


## Grizz123

If the female theory was true there would not be any Indians alive ~500 hundred years ago when white man first arrived here.

----------


## hunter63

Well, I don' need no links....I'm taking Stars word for it.......LOL

----------


## Seniorman

> Walking Stick - " ... - After the initial ignition of the leaves, which will burn out fast, you now have a bundle of burning twigs at the end of a stick to last another few minutes which can surely be used in some way as well (and in such a situation, more of these prepared flash bomb sticks can be grabbed up and wielded). ..."


Well, I'm kinda lazy and non-primitive so if a bear decides to have me for lunch, I'll just depend on my S&W .41 Magnum or Ruger N.M. Blackhawk in .45 Colt to dissuade him.  Or one of my centerfire rifles.   :Nod: 

S.M.

----------


## WalkingTree

> Walking Stick - After the initial ignition of the leaves, which will burn out fast, you now have a bundle of burning twigs at the end of a stick to last another few minutes which can surely be used in some way as well (and in such a situation, more of these prepared flash bomb sticks can be grabbed up and wielded).





> Well, I'm kinda lazy and non-primitive so if a bear decides to have me for lunch, I'll just depend on my S&W .41 Magnum or Ruger N.M. Blackhawk in .45 Colt to dissuade him.  Or one of my centerfire rifles.  
> 
> S.M.



Well, you don’t want to put your life in danger playing around and not knowing the reality, and a bear is a powerful animal and is something which should be taken seriously…but I wouldn’t whip out and use a firearm at every encounter. I wouldn’t want to kill a big bear or any animal if I could help it –  if the risk to my own safety wasn’t a factor.

If a person let’s theirself understand a bear’s body language, instead of being ruled by fear, just to repeat what someone has already said, you can assess what the situation is and what course of action is really needed. If I’m not needing a lot of food, and a big hide, and the bear isn’t in predation mode or too curious about me or I’m not walking into a den asking for trouble…etc…I don’t think that I’d want to shoot the thing. I’ll just jump around and make funny noises, throw some fancy schmancy fire stick thingy at him, or even just be still while he sniffs my butt till he decides to go away if the encounter came about quickly and unexpectedly that way and I’m totally sure that he’s not trying to hurt or eat me (or can't get my gun while he's sniffing my butt).

But a bear who really wants to get you probably won't care about some little bunches of fire. That's when to have your gun ready.

----------


## kyratshooter

> If the female theory was true there would not be any Indians alive ~500 hundred years ago when white man first arrived here.


By that reasoning there should be no sheep, deer or elk left either.

There had to be a few fast and agile women back in the day and they passed their leaping, running and looking over the shoulder genes for the generations.  Why do you think they get so pi$$ed off when you jump out from behind the door and yell BOOOO!!!  It's collective memory passed down from their grizzly bait era.

At any rate, not being either a bear or a woman I will defer to the wisdom of others, especially since I do not live in griz country where I must contend with a critter that can smell me 10 miles away and run 40mph.

Fact is that some archeologists believe that North America was not inhabited until the short faced bear went extinct for a good reason.  Some suggest that single species kept humans out of the "new world" until the end of the ice age.

But like others here, if I did live in grizzly country I would increase the bore size of my carry gun in an upward direction from the present .380. 

And I am truly sorry Walking Tree, but I am not going to stand there and grin while a bear sniffs my butt!  I just don't swing that way.

----------


## WalkingTree

Well, he won't be interested too long since I don't use T.P. and wash with water and soap instead.

...unless it's more than a short camping trip and I had to use a stone and water.

----------


## hunter63

> Well, he won't be interested too long since I don't use T.P. and wash with water and soap instead.
> 
> ...unless it's more than a short camping trip and I had to use a stone and water.


Let us know when you try that theory....

I don't think I would have the "where with all" to go through your whole thought process in that situation........and TP wouldn't be any help anyway.......there would be plenty of "do do" everywhere.

----------


## WalkingTree

Cure for constipation: Create an encounter with a bear.

----------


## crashdive123

> Well, you dont want to put your life in danger playing around and not knowing the reality, and a bear is a powerful animal and is something which should be taken seriouslybut I wouldnt whip out and use a firearm at every encounter. I wouldnt want to kill a big bear or any animal if I could help it   if the risk to my own safety wasnt a factor.
> 
> If a person lets theirself understand a bears body language, instead of being ruled by fear, just to repeat what someone has already said, you can assess what the situation is and what course of action is really needed. If Im not needing a lot of food, and a big hide, and the bear isnt in predation mode or too curious about me or Im not walking into a den asking for troubleetcI dont think that Id want to shoot the thing. Ill just jump around and make funny noises, throw some fancy schmancy fire stick thingy at him, or even just be still while he sniffs my butt till he decides to go away if the encounter came about quickly and unexpectedly that way and Im totally sure that hes not trying to hurt or eat me (or can't get my gun while he's sniffing my butt).
> 
> But a bear who really wants to get you probably won't care about some little bunches of fire. That's when to have your gun ready.


How much time have you spent in bear country and how many close encounters have you had with them?

----------


## 1stimestar

Just a few days ago. TMI but one of us was having a period and the bear did not attack us....

PS I had menopause early lol. 
https://www.facebook.com/georganne.h...5839698740697/

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Cure for constipation: Create an encounter with a bear.


Hmm man that runs - shieit's himself.

----------


## WalkingTree

> How much time have you spent in bear country and how many close encounters have you had with them?


I've had no encounters at all with a bear.

And I'm never going to go looking for one either while in any kind of vulnerable camping mode. It's easy to say don't panic, don't be ruled by fear, and keep your wits about you...but when close to something as big, heavy, fast, and just plain powerful as even a small bear (or even felines or canines), being able to do so might turn out to be a different ballgame (though I have been tested in this way more than once). With an animal like that, without that big bore firearm (or, well, maybe bearspray, etc) and unless you can successfully spook it/psych it out...you are really at the mercy of the bear and what it's in the mood for. If you live, it's because it didn't decide that it wanted you. If it really wants to play, you can't hardly do anything about it.

But whenever I'm out there again, I'm still gonna be ready with my special little flash bomb sticks, spears, pre-positioned impalers, footpad piercers (whatever they should be called), crazy tribal screams and wacky dancing and confident big-posture non-defensive bear-flanking stance if necessary, maybe airhorn can etc...and a firearm and my calm wits bundled together in neat organization in my mind...only using a firearm if I don't feel pretty sure that I can get by without using it.

----------


## TXyakr

I seriously doubt that this lady that was recently attacked in Alaska had "blood flowing from her eyes and from wherever" but she may have asked him some rude questions about his Twitter war with Rosie O'Donnell. That will cause a brown bear to attack for sure. Ha ha ha...

----------


## 1stimestar

> I seriously doubt that this lady that was recently attacked in Alaska had "blood flowing from her eyes and from wherever" but she may have asked him some rude questions about his Twitter war with Rosie O'Donnell. That will cause a brown bear to attack for sure. Ha ha ha...


Hahhahhaha!  Good one TX.

----------


## 1stimestar

Some of my bear pictures just for fun. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Phaedrus

I'm not sure I'd take it as gospel that she "tried bear spray to no avail", either.  Not because pepper spray is so fantastic but because the media generally has a very superficial understanding of gun issues, hunting, wilderness, etc.  The article was pretty short and very sparse on details.  Perhaps the woman used the spray correctly but it didn't work.  However, she may have used it incorrectly, deployed after she was already being mauled, or she may not have had any to begin with.  I'm not ready to accept that very spare piece totally at face value.

All that said though I would want to have pepper spray and a gun.  And no way I'm gonna be jogging or mountain biking in bear country. :Eek2:

----------


## crashdive123

> PS I had menopause early lol. 
> https://www.facebook.com/georganne.h...5839698740697/


I ain't clicking on that link after that statement!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> I've had no encounters at all with a bear.
> 
> And I'm never going to go looking for one either while in any kind of vulnerable camping mode. It's easy to say don't panic, don't be ruled by fear, and keep your wits about you...but when close to something as big, heavy, fast, and just plain powerful as even a small bear (or even felines or canines), being able to do so might turn out to be a different ballgame (though I have been tested in this way more than once). With an animal like that, without that big bore firearm (or, well, maybe bearspray, etc) and unless you can successfully spook it/psych it out...you are really at the mercy of the bear and what it's in the mood for. If you live, it's because it didn't decide that it wanted you. If it really wants to play, you can't hardly do anything about it.
> 
> But whenever I'm out there again, I'm still gonna be ready with my special little flash bomb sticks, spears, pre-positioned impalers, footpad piercers (whatever they should be called), crazy tribal screams and wacky dancing and confident big-posture non-defensive bear-flanking stance if necessary, maybe airhorn can etc...and a firearm and my calm wits bundled together in neat organization in my mind...only using a firearm if I don't feel pretty sure that I can get by without using it.


The reason I asked was that it seemed as though you were offering advice on dealing with bears.  It is probably important to preface those seemingly authoritative remarks with something like "Although I have absolutely no experience with bears....."

A lot of people come to this forum looking for advice.  I would rather not see anybody get injured or worse from following advice that came from somebody that was trying to be helpful, but really didn't have any idea about what they were talking about.  Good luck with your 


> flash bomb sticks, spears, pre-positioned impalers, footpad piercers (whatever they should be called), crazy tribal screams and wacky dancing

----------


## TXyakr

I put more trust in the park rangers who spend a lot of time in these areas with hundreds and even thousands of brown bears. There is no mention of bleeding of any kind from a minor wound or whatever being a significant source of attacks compared to other human activities like running and having food smells near you, or an open container of food, walking up on them quietly and startling them. If you do that to a raccoon, skunk or long list of other much smaller animals it could go badly for you.

http://www.nps.gov/dena/planyourvisit/bearsafety.htm

When possible I like to ask these park rangers about some of their encounters, they have some good stories but are reluctant to tell the general public most of the time, because people misunderstand or misinterpret it.

A few good wildlife photos from Denali N.P. Alaska:

http://www.nps.gov/media/photo/galle...9D&startrow=21

BTW some Black Bears are brown and some Grizzly Bears are black, or white. The term Brown Bear is just a generic term, so is Black Bear, if a person uses the scientific terms it causes even more confusion.

Great bear video 1stimestar! I hope you can find some time to post a public trip report with some photos and possibly videos. Which river? That profile did look like a black bear, about what was your distance? Best to keep it far with an escape route! If it was hungry could have gone for your canoe of goodies, but not extremely likely if smaller black bear. Never know when an animal is sickly or injured and desperate.

----------


## Rick

+1 on that. On our trip to the Tetons and Yellowstone I contacted rangers in both locations and asked their advice. They were a wealth of information not just about protecting yourself but about locations most often encountered, times of day, etc.

----------


## Ronnie Reeves

I am glad she is going to make it.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I know nothing about bears, but I read once that a face full of buck shot is the best bear spray known to mankind!

----------


## Rick

Or will give you the satisfaction of knowing you tried once you are eaten by one very pizzed off bear.

----------


## kyratshooter

If I get eaten by a bear I want it written on my tombstone!

Anyone can get sick and die, have a car wreck or heart attack.  

But how many people have grandkids who can say "My grandpa was eaten by a bear!"

That is one of those legends that go down through countless generations.  Leave them something to talk about around the table next Thanksgiving.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yes the name of the type of bear actually has nothing to do with color.  It has to do with the kind of bear it is.  Their shape and temperament are different.  Grizzlies are generally brown in color but can be blonde or cinnamon as well as darker black color.  Up here, Grizzlies within 100 miles of the coast are called Brown bears because their diet consists of more protein in the form of salmon and are generally larger.  Black bears are smaller in general then grizzlies.  All of my bear pictures above are from Denali National Park as that is my stomping grounds. 

Studies have proven that bear spray is more effective then guns when dealing with bears.  If you ALREADY are familiar with guns, then by all mean, take one with with.  But you don't want your general Joe Schmoe who has never been around weapons to start carrying one just because he is going out into the bush.  The girl in the story didn't have time to effectively use her bear spray as they came around a corner right onto the bear, startling it.  

TX, it was the Yukon River.  Here are most of my photos and videos.  I'm working on my trip report right now (and it will include the photos from my good camera) but it will take at least a week as I am back at work now.

----------


## TXyakr

Kyratshooter here is a location where you will have the greatest opportunity to leave your decedents a memorable legacy:

Yellowstone Grizzly Bear Attack Victim Identified, Bear Caught
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/...caught-n407471

I feel bad for the bear especially since he was probably startled then caught and stressed out even more, and did not even eat the guy.

I just want to know if that lady in Alaska was a "Pedtextrian", one of those walked in front of my vehicle the other day but I saw her texting and anticipated the behavior and stopped in time. I waved the symbol of our nation's eagle at her to show her how patriotic I was she waved back to show that she was a true American. LOL

----------


## WalkingTree

I think that the presidential candidates should've been the participants on ALONE. Last man standing gets to be president.





> The reason I asked was that it seemed as though you were offering advice on dealing with bears.  It is probably important to preface those seemingly authoritative remarks with something like "Although I have absolutely no experience with bears....."
> 
> A lot of people come to this forum looking for advice.  I would rather not see anybody get injured or worse from following advice that came from somebody that was trying to be helpful, but really didn't have any idea about what they were talking about.  Good luck with your


I *absolutely* agree. Completely, with no reservations. I came here to learn myself, and have learned a lot actually without hardly trying. As far as my views on bears or anything else goes, I'm really just repeating what I've been told by people who have the actual experiences and are smarter than myself, including in here, combined with my own experiences that I HAVE had, and my common sense. One thing about me is that I'm not afraid to be wrong - no embarrassment or threat to my ego at all. Never had time for such things. And I intentionally put a lot out there so that any novice including myself can see whatever needs to be corrected or amended by you folks etc. Despite my lack of exposure to bears in particular...anything that I've said that isn't right or is a little mis-directing, I expect for it to be corrected or modified publicly (so that anyone else making the same mistake that I might be making can see and learn as well).





> If I get eaten by a bear I want it written on my tombstone!
> 
> Anyone can get sick and die, have a car wreck or heart attack.  
> 
> But how many people have grandkids who can say "My grandpa was eaten by a bear!"
> 
> That is one of those legends that go down through countless generations.  Leave them something to talk about around the table next Thanksgiving.


Yes, that would be a tombstone worth having. Better than "he had cancer". (Well, until that one obnoxious guy who at the dinner table says "yea he wasn't smart enough to stay away from bears.")

Pretty pics star.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Kyratshooter here is a location where you will have the greatest opportunity to leave your decedents a memorable legacy:
> 
> 
> I just want to know if that lady in Alaska was a "Pedtextrian", one of those walked in front of my vehicle the other day but I saw her texting and anticipated the behavior and stopped in time. I waved the symbol of our nation's eagle at her to show her how patriotic I was she waved back to show that she was a true American. LOL


No, she was an experienced young woman.  Just goes to show, it can happen to anyone.  'Sides, there's no cell service there.

----------


## madmax

I hate grizzly threads.  Why can't I stopreading them.

----------


## crashdive123

> I hate grizzly threads.  Why can't I stopreading them.


You must be a grizzled old soul.

----------


## hunter63

"Take me home, oh muddah, faddah.
Take me home, I hate Granada.
Don't leave me out in the forest,
Where I might get eaten by a bear!"

I glad she survived, and am sure she wasn't trying to get attacked....Yet stuff happens.....picking it apart isn't gonna help her.
Might serve as a warning for others.....at least I hope so....and take all the safety steps you can.

----------


## Rick

I loved that song!

----------


## TXyakr

If a bear does not take you out in the mountains then perhaps the brakes on your bike. Your kids and grandkids would talk about that for awhile... great quote by person near camera mic "That guy's hurt"

Guardsman's Pass Tour of Utah 2015 Crash this August
Warning it is hard to watch!!
https://youtu.be/hRM3bFXlyNk

Turns out he lived but did not get back on another bike and keep on going. But do this solo on a mountain bike and a bear or cougar may think you look tasty, and take a little nibble.

If a wild animal seriously injures me or kills me I just hope it is not because I did something foolish and 100% avoidable. I have been injured by wild animals, mostly due to my own foolishness never because the animal was a fault.

----------


## TXyakr

> Well I know nothing about bears, but I read once that a face full of buck shot is the best bear spray known to mankind!


Whatever you use on whatever wild animal (or human who truly assaults you) most hunters will tell you from experience that many weapons do not deliver a fatal injury. Especially a shotgun. The bear may go down or run away but then stand back up and take you out. If your only option is to use bear spray or firearm best bet is to then run like heck and get out of there. When I shoot an animal even a deer doe or rabbit, I run over and cut its throat as quickly as possible unless I am certain that it was a fatal shot. And then only when holding its head down with boot or knee so it will not turn and bite me.

A bear if I must shoot it or spray it, I would get the heck out of there and probably not look back until I was 100-200 yards away then slow to a steady walk and not stop for at least a few miles. At a distance a 12 or 20 gage shot gun would just tick off some grizzly bears, they may?? back off some but then circle around and defend their territory with a vengeance. Not because they want to eat you but because they want you out of there. I have seen some people not wait long enough under stress and shot to soon at a non lethal distance, shotgun and handgun both.

----------


## WalkingTree

^ That's been my reasoning as well. Shot would just piss 'em off, or make 'em want to come back at you later. Finish them off right then and there, or create a few miles worth of distance fast.

----------


## hunter63

> Whatever you use on whatever wild animal (or human who truly assaults you) most hunters will tell you from experience that many weapons do not deliver a fatal injury. Especially a shotgun. The bear may go down or run away but then stand back up and take you out. 
> So all the Alsaka State Troopers TV shows them boys don't know a thing about bears?
> You don't see a .44 mag or .454 when they are dealing with a troubled bear....It's a 12 ga....Just saying.
> 
> If your only option is to use bear spray or firearm best bet is to then run like heck and get out of there.
> Tough to out run a bear......
> 
>  When I shoot an animal even a deer doe or rabbit, I run over and cut its throat as quickly as possible unless I am certain that it was a fatal shot. And then only when holding its head down with boot or knee so it will not turn and bite me.
> 
> ...


I not sure I will follow any of this advice..............

----------


## Seniorman

> " I've had no encounters at all with a bear. ..."


Here is a story of a woman who did have an encounter with a bear and apparently she just did not get intellectual enough for him.

http://www.castanet.net/news/Pentict...in-bear-attack

S.M.

----------


## crashdive123

I sure do wish ole Sourdough was still around to weigh in on this thread.

----------


## Seniorman

> I sure do wish ole Sourdough was still around to weigh in on this thread.


Yep, he's been gone for awhile.  Has anyone heard from him as to how he is getting along?

S.M.

----------


## Rick

I still remember his "bear sniffing my butt" story. I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time but it sure conjures up a comical scene. Especially because it was him. I do miss him. He probably has forgotten more off grid living information than I'll ever, ever know.

----------


## hunter63

He still posts some time over on Graybeard Outdoors Forum...but isn't real chatty.

----------


## 1stimestar

That was a classic!  Here it is.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...R-on-top-of-me

----------


## crashdive123

> Yep, he's been gone for awhile.  Has anyone heard from him as to how he is getting along?
> 
> S.M.


Last time I heard from him (several months ago) he was doing well.

----------


## lasurvie

Article says she tried bear spray to no avail....?

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

> Yep, he's been gone for awhile.  Has anyone heard from him as to how he is getting along?
> 
> S.M.


He is doing well. In fact, I learned of this forum through him. He is just as sassy and ornery as ever.  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## 1stimestar

Me and Sourdough a few years ago.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## WalkingTree

I was surfing around looking for info on bear sprays, clicked on this and that, ended up watching some vids, and I got an idea.

For people (such as myself) who haven't had any exposure or encounters personally, reading things and hearing other people only goes so far. To begin to get a real 'feel' for these animals and some kind of real familiarity helps a lot. It's good to have at least some basic idea as what can only come from personal experience, and it's good to experience the emotion involved so that a person can begin to identify those emotions and come to control them. (When riding motorcycles, I'd tell people that you need to respect the motorcycle, but don't fear it. If you fear it, you're in trouble. If you don't respect it, you're in trouble.)

So my idea was to collect some of those videos which, as much as can be done vicariously watching a video, at least begins to give a person with zero experience an idea of what it might feel like, and an idea of how these animals act and how to read them...more than written or spoken info at least - so that if a person is 'going out there' and is trying to arm themselves with some info, they at least are not completely clueless in the sense of having no real familiarity at all versus spoken or written info.

I've numbered them just in case some in here can relate what they think someone did wrong or right in each one, etc. And any info that isn't conveyed in one, or some way in which it might be misleading. (Important: I'm sure that no experience portrayed in any following vid can be taken as definitive or gospel.)

1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLMa5-n2OVc

2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWYV7bYUXcA

3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqVE9qfg7yI

4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWpleN562WE

5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNO2CUGPSl8

6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkwy0scRXBU

7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZSn1Jl7eKo

8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q16np3_RRW0

9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jRTrRxamxQ

10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PWHNIbS8cE

11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RQ9RWpt8iw

12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYf9WH6dgGI

13
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvzOBrzGpYw

14
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV-WlEZZMzs

15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8R9fwsEA6M

16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpNx_XXSbMA

17
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U4EfY2odUc

18
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbE53XUtVw0

19
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaJ2vY5vtpQ

----------


## Rick

I practice using bear spray all the time. Anyone can. Go to the zoo. Get close to the cage then give the polar bear a spray. I've been practicing for a while now. Funny, now when they see me coming they try to climb over the back wall. I'm gonna have to start tossing a kid or something in there to get them back over to the bars. Bear spray works.

----------


## Gary

Planning a trip next summer of 7 days hiking in the Rockies with a friend.  We got the all clear from the wives so the hard part is done.  We had talked about the grizzly bear population in the area and have decided on bear spray.  A rifle is just too much weight to carry and a side arm is out of the question.  We have also toyed with the idea of electrical bear fencing for our camp area.  Cost isn't a factor but weight is.  We are looking into the cost of hiring a float plane out of Golden B.C. to fly us in to a remote lake.  If this is the route we go, bear fencing and a rifle are an option, but if we hike in, the bear spray will have to do!

----------


## Gary

> I practice using bear spray all the time. Anyone can. Go to the zoo. Get close to the cage then give the polar bear a spray. I've been practicing for a while now. Funny, now when they see me coming they try to climb over the back wall. I'm gonna have to start tossing a kid or something in there to get them back over to the bars. Bear spray works.


Thats awesome lol!

----------


## WalkingTree

Can electrical bear fencing really have an effect on a bear, with their thick hide and layer of fur?

----------


## kyratshooter

Apparently it is good enough to get the recommendation of the State of Alaska.

http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm...rticles_id=174

You might consider googling stuff on occasion.  That's what I did, so now I am the expert answering the questions of the novice.

Only thing I ever actually used an electric fence on was hogs and cattle!

----------


## crashdive123

The only thing I ever used an electric fence for was to pee on it on a dare.  You should try it.  Really, you should.

----------


## Loneviking

> Can electrical bear fencing really have an effect on a bear, with their thick hide and layer of fur?


Well, for a little while.

http:// https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=pdM9YOYrcbs

----------

